# Big buck to small doe accidental breeding



## Esimon (Oct 6, 2021)

So somehow our Pygmy doe was in our kiko bucks pin this morning and we are 90% positive she was bred. She was in heat 7 days ago which is so confusing because this morning her back end looks swollen and wetish. I would assume this means he got the job done. We are not happy about this of course. We know you can give the shot but we really just don’t feel right about abortion whether it’s animal or human(just our personal religious beliefs) so we will test in 30+ days to see if she’s positive. If she is which I pray she isn’t, what are our options without doing the shot? We know this is not a good thing and are not happy about it at all. We just want to be prepared way ahead of time to know what we need to do if she is pregnant. The kiko buck is only 8 months so still small and has never bred before this would be his first so I’m not sure if he throws big babies or not. 🤦🏻‍♀️ I’m so upset about this, ahhh


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Are you willing to lose your doe if you don’t give her the shot? I respect your beliefs, but if it’s between losing your doe or that kid, you may have to choose. I’ve never had to deal with this situation before so I wish you the best of luck, truly. Hopefully all goes smoothly.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The only other option if shes bred is to have your vet involved to monitor baby size and how many via sonogram and prepared to do a c section if needed. Also not over feeding mom to help keep the kids from growing too big. Some small mama's do just fine...other not so much. This would be a hope for the best but prepare for the worse situation.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You will definitely want a get involved and to be on standby when her due date comes alone. A kikos average birth weight is 8 pounds, of course some being smaller some being larger. The average for a pigmy is 4 pounds. Pigmys are also the most known for needing c sections out of any other breed. I understand your beliefs and I have them as well but this one would make me very nervous and to be honest I would go with the shot (lute). But happybleats has good advise. Don’t over feed and keep your vet on speed dial.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others, there is risk on losing the doe, in many ways, especially if the buck she was bred to is a larger breed.

If you allow her to go on with pregnancy, I hope she will get through this.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

If it was an ND, I would be a bit less concerned, but like Jessica said above, pygmies are more prone to c-sections and kidding issues. I have seen plenty of purposeful (not necessarily advisable) and accidental breedings of large (Nubian or Boer) to NDs and they had come out just fine. But some don't. Honestly, I believe it has more to do with the doe. If she's built wide and long in the rear, she should have an easier chance. 

I have similar beliefs and I don't know what to tell you concerning that other than to watch feed intake and have a vet on hand.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Speaking from experience sadly so. We had a Pygmy that was pregnant by another Pygmy kid was to large to pass, and Doe died during birth she just gave up. We tried pulling the kid to no avail. We could tell kid was still alive. We made decision to do a post mortem c section on kitchen table. We were able to save the kid. 

Not wanting you to compromise on your beliefs, but what is your churches position on abortion when done to save the mothers life? Might be worth the conversatio?

Good Luck


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nature is a wonderful thing. It will always lead hou in the right direction. You have do much support here. And great advice too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have never killed anything lightly. I believe all life is precious. But I also believe God put us here to be good stewards and caretakers of creation. And sometimes, that means making very hard choices. 
I had a similar situation recently with a doeling I was not planning to breed this year. I am waiting to see if she was actually bred or not, and then I will make a choice about whether or not to terminate the pregnancy. Regardless of my personal feelings, I have to do what I believe to be the right thing for the animals under my care. 
I am sure you will, too.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

If it's any consolation to you I had a similar situation a few months ago. Had a ND doe get pregnant by a large 250lb Kiko/boer cross buck. Was worried she'd be too small to have his kids. However, I came home one day to discover she had two beautiful twin boys! I think it may have helped that this was not her first birthing and the babies didn't have the usual large frame of boer babies. But definately keep an eye on her and have a vet's number close by as she gets near her due date.


----------



## Esimon (Oct 6, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> If it's any consolation to you I had a similar situation a few months ago. Had a ND doe get pregnant by a large 250lb Kiko/boer cross buck. Was worried she'd be too small to have his kids. However, I came home one day to discover she had two beautiful twin boys! I think it may have helped that this was not her first birthing and the babies didn't have the usual large frame of boer babies. But definately keep an eye on her and have a vet's number close by as she gets near her due date.


Wow this does make me feel so so much better 😳 I’m praying ultimately that she’s not pregnant but if she is this is not her first kidding it’ll be her third which is a plus I guess. Thank you for a positive story!! So glad it went well for you


----------



## Esimon (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you all for your answers! I’ll keep you guys posted as the 30 days gets closer to see if she is pregnant or not. In the mean time we are selling out bigger bucks to assure this does not happen again. We will just keep a small ND buck to breed all of our does. It’s the safer thing to do


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The good news at least is that it’s a kiko buck and not a FB boer. You are less likely to encounter wide shoulders and heads that need a larger doe. Kikos can get large, but their frame isn’t as concerning IMO.


----------



## Esimon (Oct 6, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> The good news at least is that it’s a kiko buck and not a FB boer. You are less likely to encounter wide shoulders and heads that need a larger doe. Kikos can get large, but their frame isn’t as concerning IMO.


Yes you do have a good point. I am at least thankful for that!


----------

